# Henryk Mikolaj Gorecki Symphony No 3 Vinyl LP



## Mauricejovan (Mar 6, 2013)

I first apologize if I have chosen an incorrect or improper forum for this question... Cataloging my Vinyl LP collection I came across a Polish pressing Muza SX-1648 (Yellow Label-Stereo) copy of Gorecki's 111 Symfonia, Stefania Woytowicz soprano, Jerzy Katlewicz director. How rare is this? What is its worth? Should I put it in a vault?

Thank you for your help
M


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Maurice - I have found that something is only as valuable as some collector is willing to pay for it. The question is how to find that collector? The album you own was released in 1978 on LP and again on CD on the Olympia label and 1993 on Polskie Nagrania - Muza and finally the current re-release in 2011 also by Polskie Nagrania - Muza. I doubt there is really any monetary value in it but you never know.

My advice is play it. It will do you a lot more good than hiding it that closet of yours. Here are the CD covers




























Kevin


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

There are a Woytowicz fans out there, but she recorded the work several times (there´s a Schwann-Koch release conducted by Kamirski and one with Ernest Bour too). 

In general, Muza records are not worth much - it is mainly rare repertoire that might be of interest, perhaps some soloist recitals by musicians like Szpilman, Gimpel etc. Based on my experiences with records shops, a typical price would be € 2-6. The only place to perhaps-perhaps gain some profit would be to launch it on a well-known website.

EDIT: The Kamirski on Koch-Schwann LP (German issue, better pressing than Muza, got the Grand Prix du Disque) seems to have gained $33 on the web.


----------



## Mauricejovan (Mar 6, 2013)

Play it I shall. Yes, only as valuable as someone is willing to pay for it. I think the value will be higher should I hold on to it. Searching Ebay I was unable to find any vinyl by Gorecki so I am going to assume I have something to treasure.There is a 77Truimph Spitfire my eyes have been treasuring however as well so someday I may just test its value. Thank you, Kevin for the incisive and quick response.

m


----------



## Mauricejovan (Mar 6, 2013)

and thank you as well, Joen. it is definitely worth more to me than 33 dollars. I am glad that I found it.

m


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

Curious to know Maurice - how can this work fit neatly onto a vinyl LP without breaking it up at strange positions on Side A and Side B?

I love listening to vinyl LP, although I'm not a collector, and I wouldn't wish to pay collectors' prices, just to collect a vinyl LP. 

This is strangely, one piece, which works very well on the CD format, particularly for the lengthy atonal build up in the opening movement.


----------



## Mauricejovan (Mar 6, 2013)

interesting question though a quite simple answer, having song 1 on side a and songs 2 and 3 on side b you must in the seconds of silence that go unnoticed due to the beautiful bridging of each song, quickly flip the record. the beauty of this piece is that it commands your attention so one is not want to be far away from the record player. i have recently began listening to nothing but vinyl if possible and seeking out only the vinyl editions of my absolute most favored records. typically those with an ambient or experimental nature. 

there is soul within the grooves of vinyl that is simply not there on the sterile surface of CDs, something i came to realize as i searched for more out of my own life. not a collector, but one that wants great art uncompromised by efficiency if you will.

having said that, i will be holding on to my Kajagoogoo CDs.

m


----------



## Mauricejovan (Mar 6, 2013)

and i did not mean that to sound as if anyone here wants their art compromised, Head Case. truth be told, the semi search for vinyl has been a great distraction from a recent divorce. the richness of the music i know hear is icing.


----------



## fulcanelli (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Maurice,
I'm interested in the LP (if in excellent conditions).
In case, send me private message.

Cheers


----------



## Mauricejovan (Mar 6, 2013)

sorry fucanelli, but the album actually was sold for $180.00 on ebay. it actually has more worth to it than i think people realize due to the absolute difficulty in attaining it. i only sold it because i have it on vinyl from a little known French pressing. i suggest if you should find it, within reason pay whatever they ask.


----------



## fulcanelli (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Maurice. $180 is really an enormous sum. I'm happy for you since usually is goes for something around $50!!!

http://www.popsike.com/php/quicksea...=&currsel=&sortord=dprice&x=0&y=0&incldescr=1


----------



## Mauricejovan (Mar 6, 2013)

I have recently discovered that acquiring this symphony on vinyl while still difficult is not as seemingly impossible. A 1986 vinyl pressing exists for the French film "Police" starring Gerard Depardieu and Sophia Marceau. This is NOT parts of the symphony along with other music from the film, this is the ENTIRE symphony in its 3 parts, Chant 1 on side one and Chants 2 and 3 on side 2 just as with the Polish pressing. Stefania Woytowicz is the soprano as with the Polish pressing. The only difference is the conductor is German, Ernest Bour as opposed to Jerry Katlewicz on the Polish rendition. I personally, having just acquired the film soundtrack believe the vinyl pressing to be superior to the Polish. In short, if one really wants this beautiful symphony on vinyl in the immortal words of Yoda, "there is another", this Police soundtrack, while rare, is on one or two internet LP sites as we speak.


----------

